# Mein in Planung stehender Terrassenteich



## HappyHappy (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

jetzt ist es wohl an der Zeit, daß ich mich auch mal vorstelle. Ich lese schon einige Tage in diesem tollen Forum und habe auch schon einige Tips zu meinem geplanten Objekt gefunden.
Ich heiße Bianka, bin 36 Jahre und wohne in der Nähe von Bonn. Ich habe zwei Kids, nen faulen Kater und ein paar Aquarien. Letztes Jahr kam mir dann die Idee, daß meine Terrasse dringend eine Neugestaltung brauch. Ich habe daran seit meinem Einzug noch nichts getan. Sie ist einfach nur langweilig und trostlos.
Und da ich schon seit sehr langer Zeit den Wunsch nach einem eigenen kleinen Teich hab, geht mir die Idee nicht mehr aus dem Kopf, diesen auf der Terrasse zu bauen. Einen Garten habe ich dafür leider nicht zur Verfügung.

Im Augenblick bin ich mir aber noch recht unschlüssig, ob ich das vorhandene Teichbecken wirklich nehmen soll, da es mir doch mehr als winzig vorkommt. Ich schätze mal, daß dort nicht mehr wie 150 bis max. 200 Liter Wasser reinpassen. 
Geplant ist, dieses Becken oder halt doch ein größeres, in einer Ecke der Terrasse in Sand einzulassen. Von vorn soll das ganze dann mit Pflanzsteinen befestigt werden. DIe vorgesehene Ecke ist mit zwei Mauern begrenzt, einmal zum Nachbargrundstück und einmal zum Fahrradschuppen. 
Hier stellen sich allerdings die ersten Fragen.

1. Wie kann ich die Mauern schützen? Ich möchte ungern wegen der Feuchtigkeit den Sand einfach so aufschütten.  

2. Hinter der Mauer zum Nachbarn befindet sich ein großer Baum, der im Sommer ziemlich dunkle Beeren trägt die mir regelmäßig auf die Terrasse fallen. Demnächst würden diese dann wohl auch in den Miniteich fallen.  Stellt das ein Problem dar? Eine andere Aufstellmöglichkeit habe ich leider nicht. 

3. Der Teich soll nicht bündig an die Mauern, es soll ringsum noch etwas Platz bleiben für die Bepflanzung. Ich hatte daher überlegt nicht bis oben zum Teichrand den Sand aufzufüllen, sondern im oberen Teil pflanztaugliches Material zu nehmen. Ich bin mir jetzt aber im unklaren, wie hoch diese Schicht sein soll und was genau ich da am besten nehme. Normale Blumenerde erscheint mir irgendwie ungeeignet.  

So, das war es erstmal von mir. Ich würde mich freuen hierzu noch Tips und Anregungen zu bekommen.

Grüße

Bianka


----------



## Annett (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein in Planung stehender Terrassenteich*

Hallo Bianka,

Willkommen im Forum.
Anhand der "zahlreichen" Antworten kann man meinen, es kann sich keiner so recht vorstellen, um was genau es geht.
Du hast nicht zufällig ein/zwei Bildchen für uns - damit man sich mal ein Bild davon machen kann?!

Zu 1.
Die Mauer könnte man mit einer Folie vor Feuchtigkeit schützen.

Zu 2.
Einen Großteil der Beeren solltest Du abfischen - was raus ist, ist raus. 

Zu 3.
Mit dem Sand baust Du eine relativ gute Drainagewirkung auf. Vielleicht möchtest Du eher eine Art Steingarten/Kakteengarten? um den Teich anlegen. Das würde auch das Gießen und damit die vorhandene Feuchtigkeit reduzieren.

Ansonsten schildere mal Deine Vorstellungen, was da drum herum kommen soll!?

Bei der Teichgröße solltest Du auf Fische verzichten und statt dessen, viele vers. Pflanzen einsetzen, die Dir ein natürliches Gleichgewicht aufbauen.
ich hoffe, das Projekt wird ein kleiner Erfolg.


----------



## HappyHappy (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein in Planung stehender Terrassenteich*

Hallo Annett,

erstmal vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ich habe jetzt versucht Bilder zu machen. Die sind nicht grad der Knaller und die Terrasse sieht zur Zeit auch noch ziemlich furchterregend aus. Aber das soll sich zum Glück ja in Kürze ändern.
Auf meiner Zeichnung habe ich mal meine Vorstellung zu Papier gebracht und das aktuell vorhandene kleine Becken gemalt. Die kleine Schale hat die Maße 1,35m x 0,77m x 0,45m. Schaue mich aber schon fleißig nach einem etwas Größerem um. Lieber wäre mir ein Tümpel mit ca. 500 L Inhalt.

Die Randzone um den Teich würde ich am liebsten mit Sumpfpflanzen und Steinen gestalten. Dazu dachte ich mir, daß ich Teichfolie über den Beckenrand lege, diese durch eine umlaufende Mulde in den Sand lege bis an die Mauer und dort nach oben hin auslaufen lasse. Auf diese Folie könnte dann das Material für die Bepflanzung um den Teich rum.
Hoffe das habe ich jetzt halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt.

Kakteen sind nicht unbedingt meine Welt, darauf würde ich gern verzichten.

Bei den Beeren handelt es sich im übrigen um schwarzen __ Holunder. Laut der Info auf www.baumkunde.de sollen die Beeren in ungekochtem Zustand leicht giftig sein!  

Gruß Bianka


----------



## ernstel (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein in Planung stehender Terrassenteich*

Hallo
So ähnlich hatten früher meine Schwiegereltern ihre kleine Wasseroase auf der Terasse.Es sah wunderschön aus sie hatten aber nur pflanzen drin und keine Fische.Auch stand da kein Baum in der Nähe.

Gruss Ernst


----------



## HappyHappy (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein in Planung stehender Terrassenteich*

Hallo ernstel,

wie groß/klein war denn die Wasseroase deiner Eltern? Ist das auch ein fertiges Teichbecken in Sand eingelassen gewesen, oder war es so aufgestellt?

Gruß Bianka


----------



## ernstel (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein in Planung stehender Terrassenteich*

Hallo nochmal
Es war ein Fertigbecken ca. 2 mal 1Meter.Das Becken wurde dann von Mutterboden umgeben,für die Randbepflanzung.Vorn als Abschluß haben wir Halbrundhölzer am Draht und die an den beiden Mauern links und rechts befestigt.

Gruss Ernst


----------



## HappyHappy (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein in Planung stehender Terrassenteich*

Hallo,

das scheint tatsächlich genau das zu sein, was ich am Planen bin.

Versuche grad ein Becken bei E... zu ergattern. Das dürfte in etwa die gleiche Größe haben.

Ich wünschte das wäre alles schon fertig. Habe heute, obwohl ich ja nur mal gucken wollte, die ersten 3 Sumpfpflanzen erstanden.  
Die stehen jetzt im Mörteleimer bis es soweit ist.  

Grüßle Bianka


----------



## ernstel (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein in Planung stehender Terrassenteich*

Hallo
Ist doch schön das ich dir ein bisschen Helfen konnte.Wenn du dazu noch Fragen hast stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

Weiterhin viel Spass dabei Ernst


----------



## HappyHappy (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein in Planung stehender Terrassenteich*

Huhu,

da fällt mir noch was ein was ich gern wissen würde  

Hattet ihr die Mauern und den Boden irgendwie geschützt vor der Feuchtigkeit des Mutterbodens?
Bin mir nämlich immer noch nicht sicher, was ich vor die Wand und auf den Boden mache(Fliesen) damit dort nichts kaputt geht, wohne ja nur zur Miete.

Grüßle 
Bianka


----------



## ernstel (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein in Planung stehender Terrassenteich*

Hallo Bianca
An der Mauer haben wir Folie befestigt.Der Boden war aus Waschbetonplatten da haben wir nichts drunter gehabt.

Ernst


----------



## koifisch (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein in Planung stehender Terrassenteich*

Hi!

Ich habe mit einem Kollegen mal einen Teich für eine Terrasse gebaut. Ist ganz gut geworden 

Dazu gibt's im Netz eine Doku: 
http://terrassenteich-selber-bauen.umuluku.de/





Wir haben dafür GFK verwendet und ihn selbst modelliert


----------

